# Lets see the mummy's



## bbyno1

Maybe it's because i don't use facebook anymore but there are loads of you who i still havn't seen! You know the whole 'its nice to put a picture to the face' thing so thought id make a new thread:)
Also lots of newbies too so would be good to see everyone!

https://img204.imageshack.us/img204/9936/1608200901611.jpg


----------



## Kians_Mummy

This is me :D
 



Attached Files:







17042513c097.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## lucy_x

Cant really see me but you get the jist lol x x
 



Attached Files:







08042011014.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 30


----------



## bbyno1

Sorry it's soo big and excuse the 'ant killer' behind me.
We had an ants nest and they started coming through the back door!lol


----------



## moondrops

You are very pretty bbyno1! I don't have any recent pics of me apart from the one in my avatar i don't photograph well at all x


----------



## LoisP

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/190652_205859936109066_100000551836265_707532_4295905_n.jpg
This is me. And Shaun :)


----------



## bbyno1

moondrops said:


> You are very pretty bbyno1! I don't have any recent pics of me apart from the one in my avatar i don't photograph well at all x

I don't either!
I must have about 7 pics of me since i was like 13-22 years old lol i hate pictures,and hatee my smile so its hard to take them!Take a picture and get one up,i bet you take a lovely one:D


----------



## GemmaLeanne

This is me :) I think this thread is a great idea! xx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0072.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 19









IMG0479A.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## bbyno1

LoisP said:


> https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/190652_205859936109066_100000551836265_707532_4295905_n.jpg
> This is me. And Shaun :)

LOVEE that 2nd picture of you's!


----------



## LoisP

bbyno1 said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/190652_205859936109066_100000551836265_707532_4295905_n.jpg
> This is me. And Shaun :)
> 
> LOVEE that 2nd picture of you's!Click to expand...

I deleted it because I noticed how fat I look in it :(


----------



## bbyno1

LoisP said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/190652_205859936109066_100000551836265_707532_4295905_n.jpg
> This is me. And Shaun :)
> 
> LOVEE that 2nd picture of you's!Click to expand...
> 
> I deleted it because I noticed how fat I look in it :(Click to expand...

Noo you didn't just delete it! :nope: That was such a nice photo!!


----------



## rainbows_x

https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/Photo1534.jpg


----------



## LoisP

I prefer to post pre preg pictures because i was an 8/10 then. Not a 12 :cry:
But then again, no hiding from what I look like, be seeing alot of people IN person at the meet :haha:


----------



## JessMumzyJxx

Only have a few of you girls on Facebook so doubt most have seen me. Still need to find a decent one of me and Jayden, but here's me on the right x

https://i54.tinypic.com/4r9a49.jpg


----------



## laura1991

mee and Lilyy :)
 



Attached Files:







Photo 50.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 17









207021_10150159227183037_509408036_6850353_707348_n.jpg
File size: 61.7 KB
Views: 26


----------



## MommyGrim

One of my senior pictures :haha:


----------



## _laura

me and scott 
me and max :)
 



Attached Files:







Photo 113.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 17









Photo 143.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

This is me :) You all look so pretty girls xx
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20110526_2.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## stefni_x

Heres Me :)
 



Attached Files:







me.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## 112110

most recent picture of myself; you all are gorgeous!?!? :winkwink:https://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q368/lyzzbaby/Photo4802.jpg


----------



## pansylove

this is me....
 



Attached Files:







skank.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 75


----------



## pansylove

JOKES. This is me and Ari.
 



Attached Files:







aymie.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 42


----------



## laura1991

pansylove said:


> this is me....

proper hotty! Love your earings!


----------



## pansylove

laura1991 said:


> pansylove said:
> 
> 
> this is me....
> 
> proper hotty! Love your earings!Click to expand...

thanks hun ;) haaha


----------



## annawrigley

Shield your eyes ;) Most recent of me.. And a bitta Linzie ;)
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0963.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 86









215918_10150556832525252_572425251_18428927_7805803_n.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 82









224701_10150556834745252_572425251_18428970_2326821_n.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 78









222690_10150165960876920_571706919_7149237_8006793_n.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 65


----------



## KiansMummy

Your all soo pretty.
I hate pics of me, but heres me, and Kian xx
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/Snapshot_20110416_13.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/Snapshot_20110418_7.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/menki.jpg
xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Kian looks so much like you!


----------



## EffyKat

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a40/pushmemore/Photoon2010-12-24at14062.jpg

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a40/pushmemore/24513_1345229663889_1025694069_31036320_1297525_n.jpg

Edit: Sorry, they're sooo huge!!!


----------



## Mellie1988

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/246804_10150646984185008_633700007_18835337_4121153_n.jpg

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/250039_10150654338230008_633700007_18929787_4289557_n.jpg

Heres latest photos of mee....i'm such a poserr :haha: I take wayy too many pictures of myself lol :blush: 

x


----------



## moondrops

rainbows_x said:


> Kian looks so much like you!

I agree! Kian is adorable though i love him :D


----------



## sineady

*this is me...... *
 



Attached Files:







206632_10150178482055096_702660095_12903728_4331071_n.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 43









179483_10150378623645096_702660095_17430229_6389118_n.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 45


----------



## GypsyDancer

myself and zach :)
 



Attached Files:







o-maticnew (2).jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 52









DSC_1316copy.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 51


----------



## lauram_92

i am soo fat & ugly :( i'll look for a picture and upload one if i have one!


----------



## moondrops

GypsyDancer said:


> myself and zach :)

abit pervy :haha: but you have brilliant lips :blush:


----------



## GypsyDancer

moondrops said:


> GypsyDancer said:
> 
> 
> myself and zach :)
> 
> abit pervy :haha: but you have brilliant lips :blush:Click to expand...

:haha:well thats a compliment i dont get very often!:winkwink: thankyou!


----------



## rockys-mumma

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/216078_10150583600185595_585745594_18396735_2193598_n.jpg
Me n my boyo!


----------



## wishuwerehere

https://isabelle.willshawmedia.com/photo/home/gemmas%20party.jpg

This is me when Issy was like a week old...now she's older and doing more all my pictures of me are mostly just my nose or hands in a picture of her! :haha:

EDIT: How do I make my pictures smaller???


----------



## bbyno1

All of you are so pretty:D
Some of you look nothing like i had imagined you to.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Well we all make cute babies, so it makes sense everyone's pretty :D


----------



## bbyno1

JessMumzyJxx said:


> Only have a few of you girls on Facebook so doubt most have seen me. Still need to find a decent one of me and Jayden, but here's me on the right x
> 
> https://i54.tinypic.com/4r9a49.jpg

Love your hair in that pic.
Where in London are you from?


----------



## x__amour

https://i51.tinypic.com/dfu3oi.jpg
Pre-pregnancy, one of my senior pictures.

https://i52.tinypic.com/fwrpzq.jpg
OH and I senior year homecoming.

https://i53.tinypic.com/2we03lj.jpg
During pregnancy.

https://i52.tinypic.com/25p4bhc.jpg
LO and I.

https://i55.tinypic.com/osbb0m.jpg
About 2 weeks ago.

:flower:


----------



## GypsyDancer

your all scrummy mummys!


----------



## Lovelymummy

View attachment 215929


Fletcher 

View attachment 215954
Fletcher and I


----------



## Mellie1988

Shannon, your toooo pretty....not fair!!! :sulk: 

x


----------



## stephx

Your all so pretty! I won't post coz im a bit of a munter :lol: x


----------



## GypsyDancer

stephx said:


> Your all so pretty! I won't post coz im a bit of a munter :lol: x

no your not!


----------



## stephx

GypsyDancer said:


> stephx said:
> 
> 
> Your all so pretty! I won't post coz im a bit of a munter :lol: x
> 
> no your not!Click to expand...

Lol thanks :blush:

OT but Zach is so scrummy I seriously wanna set him and Ava up :haha: x


----------



## x__amour

Steph and Mellie, you are both beautiful and you should know it! :hugs2:
Everyone is! :D


----------



## annawrigley

You're really not Steph!
Looking hawt guys


----------



## Burchy314

This is the most recent one of me. Taken last week.
 



Attached Files:







District%203-20110530-00925.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I just got 7 inches cut off my hair.
Still not sure about it





a bit to much wine!


----------



## Burchy314

I love your hair! It looks good that short!


----------



## x__amour

Callie, I love it! :D


----------



## midwestbelle

pretty mommys! here is me and LO :)

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/246770_2116077228067_1429800034_32536039_7264580_n.jpg

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/179223_1841852732626_1429800034_32115910_3221808_n.jpg

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/224958_2027231566981_1429800034_32415251_1666461_n.jpg


----------



## abbSTAR

i LOVE your last picture.. adorable!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Here's a picture of me and my OH. I have no idea how old it is, although it was definitely taken after Aiden and Mady were born, so it can't be that old. :haha: I look basically the same now, except my hair is longer. 

**The picture is sideways and I can't figure out how to flip it rightside up. oh well. :)
 



Attached Files:







z-me and tommy.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 27


----------



## lb

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/254083_10150196646673026_529798025_7032257_3755504_n.jpg
that's the most recent picture of me (yesterday)
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/222962_10150182263363026_529798025_6899433_4208679_n.jpg
I hate hate hate my glasses and short hair :(

sorry they're so big!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

taken within the last week:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







dimples.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 6









red.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 7









mikah and i.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 5









usss.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 7









reeeed.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## xgem27x

I dont have any recent pics of me, but the first one is me, my best mate and OH, and then second one is me and my lil sister-in-law, I'm drunk in both pics haha, which is why I look a bit weird... and my hairs not that colour anymore lol

https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/loiscam073.jpg
https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/gems19thEPICPARTY095.jpg


----------



## 112110

xgem27x said:


> I dont have any recent pics of me, but the first one is me, my best mate and OH, and then second one is me and my lil sister-in-law, I'm drunk in both pics haha, which is why I look a bit weird... and my hairs not that colour anymore lol
> 
> https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/loiscam073.jpg
> https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/gems19thEPICPARTY095.jpg

HAWT, all ... 4 of you :blush:


----------



## vinteenage

Just the other day.
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/251773_10150614538540230_786935229_19060927_2852705_n.jpg

Two-ish weeks ago.
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/225534_10150588474220230_786935229_18779958_5562256_n.jpg


----------



## Leah_xx

heres me right after my shower
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1020.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## sarah0108

Everyone is pretty!!

Heres me, excuse the posey ones..

its all i have because i hate my photo taken so the only ones i have are when i am drunk that others take! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







IMG.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 23









IMG00121-20110114-2237.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 29


----------



## BrEeZeY

a pic from a little less than a yr ago but only decent one i have available right now https://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab354/brezzey/0702001810.jpg
https://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab354/brezzey/DSCN0520.jpg
another old one when little one was about 6 months


----------



## Char.due.jan

The last two are me from ages ago, I'm jealous of how skinny I was back then! That was before I went to a Kings of Leon concert.

And the first one (the one of me in the maxi dress) was taken last month or so (excuse the poor quality on that one)

https://i747.photobucket.com/albums/xx118/charlottelily1993/cbe567d6.jpg
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0236.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 41









DSCF0238.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 75


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

everyone's really pretty... 
i have no pictures on this laptop, because it's my mums ha!
xx


----------



## rjb

excuse my pose, but it'm bad at taking pictures of myself. i have trouble finding myself pretty :flow:


----------



## Xrachybabex




----------



## flower94

Your all so pretty!!

Here's Me:
https://i914.photobucket.com/albums/ac342/flower98/0510111050.jpg


----------



## Leah_xx

after my cousins wedding
 



Attached Files:







017.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lily123

I can't find a decent photo of myself to save my life.
Ughh. good job though, you all don't want to see me i'm disgusting :lol:


----------



## Marzipan_girl

lily123 said:


> I can't find a decent photo of myself to save my life.
> Ughh. good job though, you all don't want to see me i'm disgusting :lol:

:wacko: Are you blind? You're stunning!
I want to upload pics of me on here but I don't get how to :cry: It wont let meee


----------



## ShelbyLee

This is Me! right after chopping all of my hair off last week. like ten inches. the only pic i have of myself. i have braces and hate them. :flow:

its a facebook link.. so let me know if you cant see it <3


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

ShelbyLee said:


> This is Me! right after chopping all of my hair off last week. like ten inches. the only pic i have of myself. i have braces and hate them. :flow:
> 
> its a facebook link.. so let me know if you cant see it <3

cant see it :flow:


----------



## kattsmiles

You're all so gorgeoussss :shock:


----------



## somegirl

Meee!
 



Attached Files:







14dd7e8c.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 10


----------



## somegirl

Everyone is so pretty! Sexy mamas!


----------



## somegirl

Ava and I. Ava was around 4 months I'n this pic, and she is now 6 months :)
 



Attached Files:







09ff29ce.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## samface182

not a very good picture.. but here's me and aiden.

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/270487_10150712841030581_782155580_19637307_2387118_n.jpg

and this was me drunk last week! :haha: i'm on the left, with janiepops from bnb on the right!
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/262179_10150705427490581_782155580_19539271_1303072_n.jpg


----------



## Itsagirl61211

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k537/ebd61293/100_0887-1.jpg
Pre-pregnancy

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k537/ebd61293/100_1961.jpg
After Haley was born. You could tell I had a rough night haha.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

samface182 said:


> not a very good picture.. but here's me and aiden.
> 
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/270487_10150712841030581_782155580_19637307_2387118_n.jpg
> 
> look at his eyes!!!!!!!


----------



## samface182

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> samface182 said:
> 
> 
> not a very good picture.. but here's me and aiden.
> 
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/270487_10150712841030581_782155580_19637307_2387118_n.jpg
> 
> look at his eyes!!!!!!!
> 
> i know! they are scarily blue! :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## princess_vix

I have lost weight since the one in the dress thankgod..didn't realise how awful i looked in it LOL
 



Attached Files:







247033_10150336393744638_710164637_9941392_4307127_n.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 15









246812_10150336393504638_710164637_9941391_4229440_n.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 15









76494_10150119024699638_710164637_7735321_4527587_n.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 43


----------



## unconditional

https://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu247/miriam_e_e/219.jpg
:cloud9:


----------



## emmylou92

Wow everyone is looking blooming stuning :)
nothing like i imagioned :)
1 hollie and i last weekend
2 heath and i last septermber
3 me last august 
:blush:
 



Attached Files:







P7100033.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 25









DSC_0036.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 27









heaths photo.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## kimmy04

My mom and I
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v342/kimmy04/Untitled-2.jpg

Me and LO!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v342/kimmy04/281880_10150719142000093_575405092_19787502_2672188_n.jpg


----------



## bbyno1

Your LO is gorgeous!^


----------



## Genna

Sooo pretty!! All of you!!!!!! :flow:

My fb default and when I was about 8 months pg with Zyrah, then our first picture after I got released from recovery and got to finally hold her :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN6400.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 25









DSCN7403.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Chrissy7411

Pre pregnancy
https://i52.tinypic.com/2ebweg0.jpg
Pregnancy
https://i55.tinypic.com/m9t56x.jpg
A few seconds ago! :p
https://i56.tinypic.com/1rzs7m.jpg

ETA: I've really let myself go! :rofl:


----------



## Hotbump

dont like to take pictures but this is the best one that i got :haha: ive tried to get one with jovanni but he wont sit still or with both of them but its mission impossible :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







mommy and bolita.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 46


----------



## smatheson

Chrissy7411 said:


> Pre pregnancy
> https://i52.tinypic.com/2ebweg0.jpg
> Pregnancy
> https://i55.tinypic.com/m9t56x.jpg
> A few seconds ago! :p
> https://i56.tinypic.com/1rzs7m.jpg
> 
> ETA: I've really let myself go! :rofl:

Awww no you havent you look beautiful hun:thumbup:


----------



## Lexilove

pre-pregnancy

pre-pregnancy

right after I cut my hair

2 days post pregnancy


----------



## rainbows_x

Lexilove said:


> View attachment 236782
> pre-pregnancy
> 
> View attachment 236785
> pre-pregnancy
> 
> View attachment 236787
> right after I cut my hair
> 
> View attachment 236786
> 2 days post pregnancy

Are you wearing extensions on your last picture?
Love your hair. x


----------



## Lexilove

rainbows_x said:


> Lexilove said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 236782
> pre-pregnancy
> 
> View attachment 236785
> pre-pregnancy
> 
> View attachment 236787
> right after I cut my hair
> 
> View attachment 236786
> 2 days post pregnancy
> 
> Are you wearing extensions on your last picture?
> Love your hair. xClick to expand...

Thanks :flower: and yeah I had some short extensions on :blush:


----------



## Wobbles

So you cut off all that lovely dark long hair whist pregnant and somehow went lighter brown and from I can see highlighted (in black and white pic) to a lighter bleach blonde and hair extensions?

What advice were you given about all this hair treatment and extensions whist pregnant?


----------



## Lexilove

Wobbles said:


> So you cut off all that lovely dark long hair whist pregnant and somehow went lighter brown and from I can see highlighted (in black and white pic) to a lighter bleach blonde and hair extensions?
> 
> What advice were you given about all this hair treatment and extensions whist pregnant?


I was told that hair dye was safe during third tri if used in a well ventilated area. I made sure that the salon was well ventilated and the stylist used organic dye without ammonia, parabens, formaldehyde, plastics, SLS or thiogycloates. I also did not bleach my hair while pregnant I used an organic lightening shampoo (from the same hair dye brand) that my doctor approved and as for the temporary extensions I used the braid method not a glue after reading up on the potential dangers. Besides my hair I was a good little vegetarian non-drinking non-drugging pregnant girl :) but thank you for your concern :flower:


----------



## faolan5109

das is me... I feel better I am not teh only one with peircings and loud hair.:haha:

first one is the most recent one of me. I was at work at like 2 am.
second one is lane and I swiming at my friends gordons pool.
 



Attached Files:







260470_244613175549220_100000016195376_1099151_4492627_n.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 17









254948_232897696720768_100000016195376_1070662_6287365_n.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Wobbles

Lexilove said:


> Wobbles said:
> 
> 
> So you cut off all that lovely dark long hair whist pregnant and somehow went lighter brown and from I can see highlighted (in black and white pic) to a lighter bleach blonde and hair extensions?
> 
> What advice were you given about all this hair treatment and extensions whist pregnant?
> 
> 
> I was told that hair dye was safe during third tri if used in a well ventilated area. I made sure that the salon was well ventilated and the stylist used organic dye without ammonia, parabens, formaldehyde, plastics, SLS or thiogycloates. I also did not bleach my hair while pregnant I used an organic lightening shampoo (from the same hair dye brand) that my doctor approved and as for the temporary extensions I used the braid method not a glue after reading up on the potential dangers. Besides my hair I was a good little vegetarian non-drinking non-drugging pregnant girl :) but thank you for your concern :flower:Click to expand...

I wasn't concerned :) I was purely curious about the amount of treatment ... A) I have dyed my hair in pregnancy (including high-lights) B) I was refused hair extensions (not just because of the glue). That is why I wondered about the advice not if you could or couldn't do it ;)


----------



## Lexilove

Wobbles said:


> Lexilove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wobbles said:
> 
> 
> So you cut off all that lovely dark long hair whist pregnant and somehow went lighter brown and from I can see highlighted (in black and white pic) to a lighter bleach blonde and hair extensions?
> 
> What advice were you given about all this hair treatment and extensions whist pregnant?
> 
> 
> I was told that hair dye was safe during third tri if used in a well ventilated area. I made sure that the salon was well ventilated and the stylist used organic dye without ammonia, parabens, formaldehyde, plastics, SLS or thiogycloates. I also did not bleach my hair while pregnant I used an organic lightening shampoo (from the same hair dye brand) that my doctor approved and as for the temporary extensions I used the braid method not a glue after reading up on the potential dangers. Besides my hair I was a good little vegetarian non-drinking non-drugging pregnant girl :) but thank you for your concern :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't concerned :) I was purely curious about the amount of treatment ... A) I have dyed my hair in pregnancy (including high-lights) B) I was refused hair extensions (not just because of the glue). That is why I wondered about the advice not if you could or couldn't do it ;)Click to expand...

Sorry :flower: I have a tendency to get defensive :blush:


----------



## bumpy_j

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/20261_1322244466392_1539265680_805004_5372471_n.jpg

pre preg (thought this was sewww kewl) 

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/163746_10150388680770417_596325416_17823609_3057870_n.jpg

preggers

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b166/MOO_Blur_fan/photo4.jpg?t=1311000900

hospital 

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/263062_10150660700715203_714230202_19027327_2862241_n.jpg

post preg

i'm a bit of a moon


----------



## Chrissy7411

bumpy_j said:


> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/20261_1322244466392_1539265680_805004_5372471_n.jpg
> 
> pre preg (thought this was sewww kewl)
> 
> https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/163746_10150388680770417_596325416_17823609_3057870_n.jpg
> 
> preggers
> 
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b166/MOO_Blur_fan/photo4.jpg?t=1311000900
> 
> hospital
> 
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/263062_10150660700715203_714230202_19027327_2862241_n.jpg
> 
> post preg
> 
> i'm a bit of a moon

You and your LO are gorgeous! :flow:


----------



## Shannyxox

Chrissy7411 said:


> Pre pregnancy
> https://i52.tinypic.com/2ebweg0.jpg
> Pregnancy
> https://i55.tinypic.com/m9t56x.jpg
> A few seconds ago! :p
> https://i56.tinypic.com/1rzs7m.jpg
> 
> ETA: I've really let myself go! :rofl:

*Your hair is so gorgeous!  x*


----------



## leoniebabey

https://i55.tinypic.com/33fgmpt.jpg 
recent one of me


----------



## bumpy_j

Chrissy7411 said:


> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/20261_1322244466392_1539265680_805004_5372471_n.jpg
> 
> pre preg (thought this was sewww kewl)
> 
> https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/163746_10150388680770417_596325416_17823609_3057870_n.jpg
> 
> preggers
> 
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b166/MOO_Blur_fan/photo4.jpg?t=1311000900
> 
> hospital
> 
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/263062_10150660700715203_714230202_19027327_2862241_n.jpg
> 
> post preg
> 
> i'm a bit of a moon
> 
> You and your LO are gorgeous! :flow:Click to expand...

awhhh thankyou :blush: you're both gorgeous aswell! you look amaaazing in your preg photo :flower:


----------



## Lydiarose

Omg bumpy_j i fancy you abit :blush: :HAHA: !


----------



## Lydiarose

This is me now . . . sitting on bouremouth beach in early pregnancy and me blonde looking like a tart a few years ago :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







140711-2258.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 40









140711-2259(001).jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 38









010711-1335(001).jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 42









19045_1190572638256_1046562514_30600378_2217600_n.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 67









n1046562514_30479518_692462.jpg
File size: 48.7 KB
Views: 76


----------



## Burchy314

It is SOOOO weird seeing the steering wheel on that side of the car!


----------



## lily123

Lydiarose you look like you're sniffing your armpit in your second photo :haha:


----------



## Lydiarose

haha i wasnt i can assure you :haha: i took it for the Body of a woman thread in GS ;) xxxx


----------



## Lexilove

bumpyj you and your LO look so much alike!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Aw love seeing all these pics of everybody!


----------



## AirForceWife7

https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/hsrh.jpg

HI, I'm on the right :flow:


----------



## Leah_xx

^ You look great!!


----------



## AirForceWife7

Awe thanks, Leah! :flow: You're a sweetie!


----------



## AirForceWife7

https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/hierop.jpg

This is my DH & I when he graduated from Air Force boot camp ... his first time meeting his baby girl :flow: She was 2 & a half weeks old at the time


----------



## Leah_xx

^ So cute!!
I forgot he didnt get to meet her until then


----------



## bumpy_j

Ahh you're hot airforcewife!


----------



## x__sarah

love seeing pictures from people online, :haha: okay.. that sounded creepy..
meant it more like it's nice to put a face to a name!


----------



## emmylou92

^^ we've got a creep about  x
lol..wecome to BNB


----------



## x__sarah

haha, sorry! :dohh:

and thanks! x


----------



## emmylou92

i'm joking  x


----------



## x__sarah

i'm such an idiot! :dohh: just ignore me! LOL :)


----------



## x__sarah

https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb390/x__sarah/mee.jpg
im on the left- you can't really tell but this was the day before i gave birth! :)

https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb390/x__sarah/newborn3.jpg
arabella about to go home 

https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb390/x__sarah/sleepieee.jpg
with arabella sleeping on me!


:cloud9:


----------



## FayDanielle

some serious MILFs in here ;)

eta, this is me!
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/270317_10150229273533412_516963411_7458129_1753960_n.jpg


----------



## Char.due.jan

What was that about MILFs?? You look gorgeous!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Faye Always looks good :( cowbag! Il get on lappy but dont think got many piks il look tho

Ur all gourgeous u biaaatches


----------



## bumpy_j

Sarah and Faye you're both supreeemely hot, not cool, grow some ugly


----------



## EmziixBo0o

^^ :haha:


----------



## Char.due.jan

here's me today rough as toast!
 



Attached Files:







183881_108895055874910_100002632475214_56062_3984856_n.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 23


----------



## lauram_92

Char, you have really nice teeth :D


----------



## Jemma0717

deleted


----------



## AirForceWife7

^^Awww your family is so cute! & you're gorgeous! :flow:


----------



## Jemma0717

Aww thank you so much AirForceWife! :flower:


----------



## AirForceWife7

You're welcome! You can call me Kelsey :)


----------



## Jemma0717

Nice to meet you Kelsey, my real name is Tiffany. Don't let Jemma fool you ;)


----------



## AirForceWife7

haha I thought it was that for a second :winkwink: Nice to meet you too!


----------



## Jemma0717

It's my "online" name (I am part of another forum as well) because I get worried about creepers

It's a name I really like but OH doesn't so no chance for naming a baby that


----------



## cabbagebaby

this is a recent one off me
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20110726.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 16


----------



## x__amour

I like your new hair, Sarah! It came out really well! :D


----------



## cabbagebaby

x__amour said:


> I like your new hair, Sarah! It came out really well! :D

thank you :) i had it bleached for the 4th time last monday my hair is so dead but its not orange so i dont care :haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

I bleach my hair a lot and last time I did, so much fell out :( I had to cut 10 inches off


----------



## unconditional

Jemma0717 said:


> I bleach my hair a lot and last time I did, so much fell out :( I had to cut 10 inches off

:shock:


----------



## Jemma0717

Yeah it wasn't fun. If you look at my pics, I had super long hair and then look at my avatar....short


----------



## newmommy23




----------



## KaceysMummy

This is me: 



Not that recent though... x


----------



## Burchy314

newmommy23 said:


>

I love your new hair! And Molly is so cute!


----------



## bbyno1

Bump for the newer members:)


----------



## lauram_92

I'm too ugly :haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

I think I posted a pic of me with long hair. Here is me with short hair:
 



Attached Files:







tiffers.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cabbagebaby

i like you hair short it looks nice :D


----------



## Jemma0717

Thank you :) It fits my long narrow face


----------



## bbyno1

lauram_92 said:


> I'm too ugly :haha:

Comonn:D


----------



## Jemma0717

Shes NOT ugly idk what shes talking about


----------



## CMarie

You girls are all so pretty...I feel silly for posting my pic now lol :blush:

Taken from my webcam a couple minutes ago :)
 



Attached Files:







n677268382_629790_6971.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bexxx

Everyone is so pretty :kiss:

I just realised I don't have any pictures of me really...I have one from 2009 lol.

Lulz...just realised, I'm in my avatar anyway :haha:


----------



## bbyno1

CMarie said:


> You girls are all so pretty...I feel silly for posting my pic now lol :blush:
> 
> Taken from my webcam a couple minutes ago :)

I love your hair!


----------



## veganmama

deleted - wrong thread


----------



## EllaAndLyla

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/33932_10150288155830052_585980051_15426555_6274298_n.jpg

I was preggo here - I think around 12 weeks, my hair isn't that colour anymore :cry: its brown again, havent gotten round to dying it. I wish I still looked like this, i look completely different now but i think thats because I dont bother anymore lol x


----------



## rileybaby

me and my 12 month old Riley 
 



Attached Files:







menadbaby.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## cabbagebaby

all the mummies here are beautiful :flower:


----------



## mayb_baby

Your all gorgeous 
I'm in the shorts :cry:
 



Attached Files:







Sugar.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 49


----------



## GypsyDancer

mayb_baby said:


> Your all gorgeous
> I'm in the shorts :cry:

your gorgeous too!


----------



## GypsyDancer

Heres two more recent pictures of me..taken yesterday..
 



Attached Files:







meedit.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 11









me3.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Leah_xx

Sorry for the bad quality. I was using my webcam. We were having a goofy night tonight!
My sister is on the left(long Hair.her name is Arianna.)
Then Gracelynn In the middle. Then me!! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG0056.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 10









IMG0059.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## 112110

mayb_baby said:


> Your all gorgeous
> I'm in the shorts :cry:

hawt


----------



## stephx

Lorna you are flipping gorgeous and Tamsin you are stunning!! x


----------



## mummymunch

This is me with the OH X


----------



## mummymunch

This is me and Emily :)


----------



## Shannyxox

Everyone is gorgeous!
Here's me, I'm a little shy about posting :blush:
I was about 20weeks pregnant here x
 



Attached Files:







jpppp.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 33


----------



## 112110

Shannyxox said:


> Everyone is gorgeous!
> Here's me, I'm a little shy about posting :blush:
> I was about 20weeks pregnant here x

You're gorgeous :shock:


----------



## x__amour

Don't be shy, hon! You're stunning! :D :hugs:


----------



## Mii

Awwe this is such a good idea :) 
here is mee (most recent picture I have I was still pregnant with Myles at the time :) 

https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q142/Moii_01/CIMG0183.jpg


----------



## bbyno1

112110 said:


> Shannyxox said:
> 
> 
> Everyone is gorgeous!
> Here's me, I'm a little shy about posting :blush:
> I was about 20weeks pregnant here x
> 
> You're gorgeous :shock:Click to expand...

Agreed!


----------



## Julymom2be

pre-pregnancy


32 weeks


----------



## Bexxx

Me yesterday with my hair the way I like it - [email protected]

Spoiler
https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu218/rexxy_xx/SAM_0275.jpg

Me with it all chopped off as of today :cry: - [email protected] again

Spoiler
https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu218/rexxy_xx/SAM_0307.jpg

And my attempt to carry Isla where I have a kind of normal face.

Spoiler
https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu218/rexxy_xx/SAM_0244.jpg

I look freaking ugly. Wish I could not pull a face in front of a camera.


----------



## bbyno1

[COLOR="Black]^ You don't look ugly at all!!
Your naturally pretty![/COLOR]


----------



## Leah_xx

Your pretty


----------



## Chrissy7411

https://i56.tinypic.com/s6hu7t.jpg
I took the pic a little early and missed my smile! Oh well. :p


----------



## annawrigley

My natural habitat
 



Attached Files:







251532_10150264479242120_668742119_8140065_4072705_n.jpg
File size: 71.5 KB
Views: 54


----------



## Bexxx

Your hair is amazing Chrissy!
I want.


----------



## bbyno1

Bexxx said:


> Your hair is amazing Chrissy!
> I want.

I was just thinking that!


----------



## Chrissy7411

bbyno1 said:


> Bexxx said:
> 
> 
> Your hair is amazing Chrissy!
> I want.
> 
> I was just thinking that!Click to expand...

Thank yall! :) 
It's so curly it's hard to manage! :p


----------



## mayb_baby

annawrigley said:


> My natural habitat

I want to sleep on a royal mail post box


----------



## Burchy314

Everyone is so pretty!


----------



## annawrigley

mayb_baby said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> My natural habitat
> 
> I want to sleep on a royal mail post boxClick to expand...

Was pretty comfy


----------



## cabbagebaby

anna your picture is classic !! made me laugh lol


----------



## Leah_xx

Chrissy and Anna you both look amazing


----------



## bbyno1

^I laughed at that pic too.
I was looking and couldn't even see you because your like so flat and straight if that makes sence :s lol


----------



## Lauraxamy

:rofl: I love Anna's pic!


----------



## mayb_baby

Anna you Planker ;)


----------



## beccah11

gorgeous pics,bumping cos i'm nosey :)


----------



## sarah0108

:blush::blush:
 



Attached Files:







378163_10150372926416845_633816844_8581058_1329982825_n.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 32









380140_10150363845166845_633816844_8549926_2109742312_n.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 37









me.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 27


----------



## rainbows_x




----------



## leoniebabey

recent-ish ones of me :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC01804.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 26









IMG-20111018-00050.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 24









DSC01706.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Melibu90

All lovely girls :)

Me and cameron at his christning. Excuse the hair i was going from dark to blonde
https://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc367/melibu90/4aec975d.jpg

Recently
https://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc367/melibu90/8dbe49b2.jpg
Excuse me posing too i was just too excited about my hair colour haha


----------



## laura1991

mee :)
 



Attached Files:







399786_10150573032030864_602530863_10997801_1153263895_n.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 10









DSC_0032.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Mellie1988

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g314/ukmissy14/94562ab2.jpg

Me before my works Xmas do last week! 

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g314/ukmissy14/2981c2ac.jpg

Recent pic of me posing lol


----------



## MrsEngland

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/383191_2625857883602_1169925114_32375481_312243335_n.jpg
Always look better in black and white haha!

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/408765_2603787771863_1169925114_32363815_1343891261_n.jpg
Alot less made up and with my bubba girl, this is what i look like on a typical day!


----------



## amygwen

This is meee and Kenneth, it was a while ago but it's kind of what I look like now lol :haha:

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/375496_2861315252876_1259542930_3177664_1434083473_n.jpg


----------



## sarah0108

Kenny looks a lot like you amy! X


----------



## Melibu90

Kenneth your double! Both lovely :)


----------



## youngmummy94

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/183605_1650710385444_1167524416_31451339_5933292_n.jpg
Pre-pregnancy. Don't look my best either :haha:


----------



## bbyno1

^I love your hair colour:)


----------



## MillyBert

Me before becomeing pregnant with Sophiah.
https://img27.imageshack.us/img27/736/20082009311.jpg

Me now with the other half...
https://img337.imageshack.us/img337/6946/dscf1918n.jpg


----------



## youngmummy94

bbyno1 said:


> ^I love your hair colour:)

Thanks! It took so long to get it like that and it faded really bad and only lasted about 2 weeks :(


----------



## vinteenage

From today.
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/387612_10151112871660230_786935229_22492115_1439829486_n.jpg
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/386201_10151112875520230_786935229_22492166_2144995739_n.jpg


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

Today!! 

First picture that I've taken of myself in a LONG time! My fb pics were from summer of 2010 

Anyways, 


https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u260/ipodnano55_2007/0101021958.jpg


----------



## Shannyxox

Me and Riley not long ago :)
 



Attached Files:







mummy and son.jpg
File size: 55.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ShelbyLee

https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/aaaaaaaaaaaaathisone.jpg

this is me and Shiah about a month or so ago.. i dont have any pictures of me by myself. and i rarley take any pictures because i hate my braces
=(


----------



## misse04

Me and LO just over a month ago :)
 



Attached Files:







Me and connie.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mayb_baby

This pic inspired my weight loss mission :haha:
Me and my girlies on a NYE 
Im the short haired one 
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/IMG_1245.jpg
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/IMG_1283.jpg


----------



## sarah0108

Lorna you look gorgeous!


----------



## Melibu90

You look great lorna
Whenever i see short hair i want mine chopped off again but im so glad its grown


----------



## sarah0108

I seriously need my hair cut :blush:


----------



## neonpolkadots

This is me :)
I'm a little bit newer around here and I haven't been on much cause I've been busy with moving and such. lol I'm Amber by the way, for those who don't know me. :hi:
 



Attached Files:







393520_10150467301944563_670189562_8697797_1312002035_n.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Melibu90

sarah0108 said:


> I seriously need my hair cut :blush:

I spend that much time cutting other peoples that i grudge sitting down getting mine done :dohh: it was feb i last got mine cut. My boss would kill me if he knew :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

Mine was May and it was only a tiny tiny bit off the ends :haha: it's so long,dry and dead.
Naughty! It costs me soo much to do though


----------



## mayb_baby

sarah0108 said:


> Lorna you look gorgeous!

I am about 6lb heavier than Notts :cry:


----------



## Melibu90

If you use good stuff it can keep the ends healthy so you can colour it wothout doing too much damage :thumbup:

I havent even money as an excuse, though im back at work sat, im going to get it cut. When i always say it, its ends up too busy


----------



## sarah0108

ooooh Mel, like what?

And Lorna, babe i was the biggest one there AND i have gained :nope:


----------



## Melibu90

I want my bob back but we'll see if i scare myself out of it :haha: after like 3 years of growing it i cant cut it back


----------



## emyandpotato

Mayb_baby I think you just added me on FB! I was really confused as to who you were cos I'd not seen you before :dohh:

This is me, though I'm in my avatar with LO so I guess this is pointless.
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2012-01-02 at 23.30.32.png
File size: 267 KB
Views: 19









Screen Shot 2012-01-02 at 23.29.22.png
File size: 131.2 KB
Views: 34


----------



## 112110

:wave:


----------



## Tanara

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h447/TanaraBear/DSCF1304e.jpg
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h447/TanaraBear/edit1.jpg​


----------



## Hotbump

I love your eyes Tanara they are so pretty and blue :D


----------



## hot tea

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/ec02ede2.jpg

Me right now. Falko is in my lap.

Oh and here is one of me smiling. Rare in pics, I always feel awkward...

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/33d547e7.jpg

Aaand an unflattering angle with no editing just for lols.
https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/01d2f04e.jpg


----------



## B l i n k

Jeez I *do not* look 19 going on 20. :-k

https://i767.photobucket.com/albums/xx313/xburiiedmylove/Snapshot_20110828.jpg​


----------



## newmommy23

me!
 



Attached Files:







momni3.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 4









brighter4.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sarah0108

Oh hai sxc keegan


----------



## 112110

B l i n k said:


> Jeez I *do not* look 19 going on 20. :-k
> 
> https://i767.photobucket.com/albums/xx313/xburiiedmylove/Snapshot_20110828.jpg​

YOU ARE CUTE! :blush:


----------



## faolan5109

My mug lol
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20111229_3.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 14


----------



## B l i n k

B l i n k said:


> Jeez I *do not* look 19 going on 20. :-k
> 
> https://i767.photobucket.com/albums/xx313/xburiiedmylove/Snapshot_20110828.jpg​

Gosh why thank you! :hugs:
You are too actually. 
:o


----------



## Jellyt

Lots of MILFiness in here :D.

This is me now
https://i42.tinypic.com/nmb1uh.jpg

But I miss my long hair!
https://i40.tinypic.com/2ynkkfp.jpg
https://i44.tinypic.com/27xi0k3.jpg


----------



## Jellyt

Sorry they're so big, don't know how to resize!


----------



## LittleBoo

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/395661_306438436062078_100000877736692_799557_738479535_n.jpg

Not exactly my best pic but I love how much we look alike here :p


----------



## newmommy23

B l i n k said:


> B l i n k said:
> 
> 
> Jeez I *do not* look 19 going on 20. :-k
> 
> https://i767.photobucket.com/albums/xx313/xburiiedmylove/Snapshot_20110828.jpg​
> 
> Gosh why thank you! :hugs:
> You are too actually.
> :oClick to expand...

you both are pretty, and look similarly to me in lots of pictures lol :blush:


----------



## sarah0108

LB you are cute looking :haha:


----------



## mummy2 b

you all look amazing :thumbup:

Well this is me:


xxx


----------



## emyandpotato

Jellyt said:


> Lots of MILFiness in here :D.
> 
> https://i44.tinypic.com/27xi0k3.jpg

If that is where you live then I'm very jelly!


----------



## cammy

biggest pose photo haha
 



Attached Files:







26092011422.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## daydreamerx

Me and Fin at 1 week old (Christmas day!) 

https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z470/Scarlettsudbury/BnB/DSCF0179-1.jpg


----------



## Jellyt

emyandpotato said:


> Jellyt said:
> 
> 
> Lots of MILFiness in here :D.
> 
> https://i44.tinypic.com/27xi0k3.jpg
> 
> If that is where you live then I'm very jelly!Click to expand...

Unfortunately not :haha:.


----------

